# Prüfungszeugnis der stattl. Fischerprüfung Bayern



## spaghettifresser1 (28. März 2008)

Hi Leute,

ich hätte folgende Frage an euch.
In Bayern war ja am 1 März Fischerprüfung diese habe ich bestanden.
Hat von euch schon jemand das Prüfungszeugnis bekommen?

Gruß 

spaghettifresser1


----------



## Janbr (28. März 2008)

*AW: Prüfungszeugnis der stattl. Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ist zwar schon etwas her, hat aber damals 6 Wochen gedauert.

gruß

Jan


----------



## Franz_16 (28. März 2008)

*AW: Prüfungszeugnis der stattl. Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Dauert immer noch 6 Wochen! Also ab Mitte April ist mit Post zu rechnen  

Wenn ein großes Kuvert kommt --> #6
Wenn ein kleines Kuvert kommt --> nochmal antreten  

Du hast dir ja sicher deine Antworten auf dem Prüfungsbogen übertragen, damit du weisst welche Antwort du jeweils gewählt hast - anhand daran, kannst do ja ersehen ob du die Prüfung bestanden hast oder nicht.


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (28. März 2008)

*AW: Prüfungszeugnis der stattl. Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Hallo!
Bei uns in NRW treten wir zur Prüfung an, und erhalten sofort das Prüfungszeugnis wenn wir bestanden haben.
Gruß Kaulbarsch-Killer
___________________________________________________________
P.S. Schaut doch mal auf meiner Homepage vorbei


----------



## micudo (28. März 2008)

*AW: Prüfungszeugnis der stattl. Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Kaulbarsch-Killer schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Bei uns in NRW treten wir zur Prüfung an, und erhalten sofort das Prüfungszeugnis wenn wir bestanden haben.
> Gruß Kaulbarsch-Killer



Die Bayern sind halt etwas langsamer weil sie erst jemanden finden müssen der schreiben kann.

duckundwechrennt:g


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (28. März 2008)

*AW: Prüfungszeugnis der stattl. Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Außerdem ist es Deutschsprachiges-Ausland!!!!:vik:
___________________________________________________
P.S. Schaut doch mal auf meiner Homepage vorbeu


----------



## Denni_Lo (28. März 2008)

*AW: Prüfungszeugnis der stattl. Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Kaulbarsch-Killer schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Bei uns in NRW treten wir zur Prüfung an, und erhalten sofort das Prüfungszeugnis wenn wir bestanden haben.
> Gruß Kaulbarsch-Killer
> ___________________________________________________________
> P.S. Schaut doch mal auf meiner Homepage vorbei



Auch nicht richtig, kan jede Gemeinde auch nachtrüäglich ausstellen, je nach dem wie die gerade drauf sind.


----------



## Angler25 (28. März 2008)

*AW: Prüfungszeugnis der stattl. Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Ich hatte am 1. März auch Prüfung in Bayern genauer in Dinkelsbühl, hab auch bestanden, hab aber auch noch keine Urkunde zur bestandenen Prüfung.
Da müssen wir wohl noch etwas warten.


----------



## micudo (28. März 2008)

*AW: Prüfungszeugnis der stattl. Fischerprüfung Bayern*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Auch nicht richtig, kan jede Gemeinde auch nachtrüäglich ausstellen, je nach dem wie die gerade drauf sind.



Kommt immer drauf an wer drunter liegt 

taaatüüütaaaataaaaaaa

ähh Denni_Lo ist das Avantar bei Dir ein Selbstpotrait???

duckundwechrennt#h


----------



## Denni_Lo (28. März 2008)

*AW: Prüfungszeugnis der stattl. Fischerprüfung Bayern*

Dafür eine Ferkel Nominierung? Wen muß ich bestechen um zu gewinnen  

Hast es Erfasst ist mein pers Abbild der Avatar

@Kaulbarsch Killer, Deine HP ist schön, pack den Spruch in Deine Signatur, dan musst den nicht jedes mal schreiben. Kleine Anmerkung bei dem Laubwurm: 3-5 cm dick werden die nie


----------

